# Хронические тазовые боли, дисфункция тазового дна. Нейропатия срамного нерва



## Lakshmik (7 Май 2019)

Добрый день, меня зовут Евгения. Я из Москвы. Уже 5 лет беспокоят рези и раздражения при мочеиспускании, рези и позыв при ходьбе в проекции уретры, раздражение в проекции уретры при приведение ноги к паху. Всё с левой стороны. Случилось все при выполнении упражнения Кегеля (накануне был сильный стресс, анальная трещина, какое-то время симптомы Вульводинии). 4 года подряд обследовалась и лечилась по поводу надуманного цистита. Анализы и цистоскопия были всегда хорошие. Пока недавно в НИИ Урологии на КУДи не был поставлен нейрогенная дисфункция мочевого Пузыря и спазм мышц тазового дна. Сделали иньекции ботокса но пока без результата. Ищу человека, который понимает тазовое дно,для решения вопросов с мочеполовой диафрагмой и который в курсе про половой нерв. Знаком с работами Тревелл и Симонс. Большое спасибо. 6


----------

